# [SOLVED] New optimum online modem installed



## jhalusic (Aug 9, 2010)

I have XP on my computer. I used a wireless network to originally connect to the internet. I had optimum online connect a modem to my computer and everything is in working order from their end. I disabled the wireless networking capabililty from the computer, so that is not the problem. The computer will not connect to the internet. I no nothing about computers, but someone told me that the computer is not "grabbing" or "seeing" the IP of the modem? I have no idea. Can someone please help. And I apologize if this doesn't make sense, I can clarify if need be. Thanks again.

Jeff


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Disable any Firewalls or Security Software for now that you have installed in your computer.

=========================
Click on Start=> Network and Internet Connections=> Network Connections. In here do you see your Local Area Connection? Right click on it and make sure it's Enabled.

=========================
Connect your computer directly to your Modem and pls. provide an *ipconfig /all *info of your computer. Click on Start => run and type *cmd* and press enter. From the command prompt screen, type the word *ipconfig /all* and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here. 

=========================
Also, look for any Symbols* !, X or ? *in your Device Manager.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it.


----------



## jhalusic (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

All firewall settings were turned off. When I open network connections it only shows that Motorola is connected. That is the only info on the page. There is nothing that says "local connection". I am sure that is a problem.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

Pls don't forget the last 2 things that I asked for you to do, they're important too.

As soon as I get those info we will continue troubleshooting.


----------



## jhalusic (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name..............: Your-FE554634B8
Primary DNS Suffix....:
Node Type..............: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled....: No
WINS Proxy Enabled..: No

Ethernet adapter motorola

Connection-specific DNS Suffix......:
Description................................: Intel<R>PRO/100VE Network Connection
Physical Address.........................: 00-11-11-7C-3D-7E
Dhcp Enabled.............................: No
IP Address.................................: 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask..............................: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway.........................: 

When I click on the device manager it is "Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection". There are no "X"'s "!"'a or "?"'s.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

Alright...I see the issue here, DHCP or Auto IP is not enabled. Also Gateway and DNS Addresses are missing.

=============================
From the troublesome computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Performance & Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation

Let's enable the DHCP in your Local Area Connection, click here for the full guide.


----------



## jhalusic (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

When I try to enable the DHCP, there is no "Local Area Connection" icon or item. The only item that is there is the "Motorola" connection. The directions on the eHow state to right click the Local Area Connection, but there is nothing there to click on.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

When you right click or dbl click on the Motorola connection what's the outcome? Can you pls. do a print screen and post it here?


----------



## jhalusic (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

It Worked. Sorry my boss had me running around. Enabling the DHCP worked. Everything worked when I double clicked the Motorola icon. I guess I didn't understand what you meant the first time. Again, Thankyou so much!ray:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: New optimum online modem installed*

Glad/Happy to hear that.

You're Welcome!


----------

